# StarCraft movie... why not yet?



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 8, 2017)

From time to time I find myself wondering how good this film would be, when I look at the awesome cinematic clips we had back in 1998... they had that thrill!



Now imagine stuff like that made today, with real actors and all the CGI power currently available. And together with Brood War there's so much material that we could have _a trilogy_... can't wait!


----------



## MFB (Feb 8, 2017)

You might not know this, but video game adaptation movies have a track record.

Hell, just look at Warcraft and there's your answer


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 8, 2017)

Using Starcraft as an example is hilarious simply because of...



MFB said:


> Hell, just look at Warcraft and there's your answer



...well, that. Seriously, the Warcraft film really is the ultimate result of everything people want in video game to movie adaptation, getting it absolutely note perfect, only to realise that it just doesn't work as a movie at all.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 8, 2017)

Blizzard games' plots are so incredibly derivative of film cliches and stupid that they could never make a good movie with any kind of adherence to the game. When you aren't being distracted by gameplay that you enjoy, you notice these things! The VISUALS have a lot of potential, but they'd need to just make a totally different story.

A great case-in-point of this (non-Blizzard, but one of the major examples of everyone wanting a movie) would be Metal Gear Solid. Try watching all the cutscenes from that in a row. It's truly cringeworthy and awful. But, when it came out, everyone was like MAKE A MOVIE IT'S THE BEST PLOT EVERRRR. Any movie that contained even just two of the multiple bad guy deaths where they croak out their "tragic" life story for 5+ minutes would rightly be laughed out of town. 

I don't know why it happens, but while you're playing a videogame with a story you tend to get engrossed by the plot. But, if you then watch a let's play or something and focus on all the plot/dialogue by itself, it's a totally different experience. Starcraft was a great game and I liked following the plot through the Brood War expansion. But man, when I saw clips from it after I no longer played it, I could barely take it.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 8, 2017)

The only Blizzard movie that could MAYBE work is an Overwatch movie, which would have to be a bit more of Pixar movie for the 18 - 35 demographic. 

Also, I'd rather have a World of Starcraft before a movie.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 8, 2017)

in order to make a video game movie work, you need to attract an audience that doesn't like video games to watch it. Most of the good memories we have is from playing the game like Wanker said above. 

i can see Last of Us making for a good movie for one reason: when i played it my wife watched on the edge of her seat the whole time. the plot and dialog was that good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 8, 2017)

wankerness said:


> I don't know why it happens, but while you're playing a videogame with a story you tend to get engrossed by the plot. But, if you then watch a let's play or something and focus on all the plot/dialogue by itself, it's a totally different experience. Starcraft was a great game and I liked following the plot through the Brood War expansion. But man, when I saw clips from it after I no longer played it, I could barely take it.



That's the crux of the problem with video game/movie adaptations. Being an interactive media, immersion is a focal part of gaming, and it's important for the player to be involved in the story, having his/her choices actions making an impact on the narrative and having a sense of accomplishment once completed. Movies don't have that perk, but they need to rely on solid storytelling, compelling characters and all the other stuff that what makes a great movie. 

Another example of an adaptation that got all everything the fans would want, and still sucked was Advent Children. Yeah FFVI fanboys, come at me!  Yeah, it's existence is to pander the fans, but take away those blinding goggles of nostalgia and watch it as a film, and it's a total mess. It's just a bunch of FFVI FMV cutscenes in full CG glory stitched together like a fan made youtube video for a game that doesn't exist. Squenix did have the gall to call it a 'non interactive game' during promotion so even they knew it wasn't really a move. 

Funny because on the flipside, a lot of games nowadays are trying to take cinematic aspects to the extreme, while awesome, should not make the player as little involved as possible. I'm looking at you David Cage. 

Speaking of Cage, he and Hideo Kojima should not be writing movies.  The latter, who's strengths are in the gaming aspect, but his dialogue skills are laughingly terrible at best.

If there ever was a perfect game to movie adaptation that already exists, it's the Street Fighter 2 Animated (not Van Damme) movie that came out in 1994. But that's an anime, so feel free to discount it.


----------

